# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Duizeligheid veroorzaakt door beschadigd evenwichtsorgaan

## shiva

Hallo,

Ik ben benieuwd of er meer mensen zijn die door een beschadigd evenwichtsorgaan last hebben van duizelingsklachten?
Mijn vriend heeft hier nu al 3 jaar last van, wat zijn dagelijks functioneren continu beheerst. De duizeligheid is vrijwel continu aanwezig. Het is allemaal begonnen na een val van de bank.
Hij is door verschillende scans geweest; ct en mri; hier is niets te zien. Wel is er door onderzoeken aangetoond dat zijn rechter-evenwichtsorgaan niet goed functioneert. 
Hij heeft een traject doorlopen bij het duizeligheidscentrum in Apeldoorn, maar daar werd hij helaas niet veel wijzer van.
Nu zijn we via de neuroloog bezig met een traject bij het Acedemisch Ziekenhuis Maastricht bij dr Kingma. De wachttijd voor de onderzoeken is 6 tot 9 maanden. Waarschijnlijk zullen we na de zomer opgeroepen worden.
Ik ben zeer benieuwd of er meer mensen zijn met duizelingsklachten veroorzaakt door een beschadigd evenwichtsorgaan. En naar ervaringen met dr Kingma van acedemisch ziekenhuis maastricht.

mvg Miranda

----------


## Ank Zeldenrust

hallo Miranda.Ik heb geen idee of het zo goed gaat.Ik probeer wat.Las jouw vraag over duizeligheid.Ik ben 7 jaar geleden gevallen op het ijs.Sindsdien altijd tollen.Één evenwichtsorgaan stuk niets aan te doen.Mijn Neuroloog raad in ieder geval Maastricht niet aan.Wij zelf hebben nog geprobeert Maastricht te pakken te krijgen maar dat was geen succes.Toen durfden wij het helemaal niet aaan.Het is een heftige situatie.Ik hoop dat het is gelukt met dit berichtje.Ben ook op zoek naar mensen met dit probleem zodat je iets kunt delen.Groetjes Ank

----------


## shiva

Hallo Ank,

Bedankt voor je reactie! Het is erg fijn om ervaringen te kunnen delen met mensen die een soortgelijk probleem hebben. En dat is lastig. Er zijn veel mensen die last hebben van vele vormen van duizeligheid. Maar we zijn nog niemand tegengekomen die last heeft van duizeligheid door een beschadigd evenwichtsorgaan. Hier hebben we wel behoefte aan, omdat mijn vriend toch wel behoorlijk tegen beperkingen aanloopt.
Ik zou het erg fijn vinden om wat ervaringen over en weer uit te wisselen.

Mag ik vragen hoe de duizeligheid er bij u uitziet zo op een dag? En over het ontstaan?
Mijn vriend had bij de val van de bank destijds zwarte vlekken voor zijn ogen, was heftig duizelig en misselijk. De zwarte vlekken zijn geleidelijk weggetrokken, maar het duizelig zijn blijft. Niet zozeer steeds gepaard met misselijkheid, niet alsof de wereld om hem heen tolt of in aanvallen(zoals bij meniere en dergelijke), maar de duizeligheid ligt eigenlijk continu op de loer, zo moet je het zien. Het wordt versterkt door vermoeidheid en teveel inspanning. Daar moet hij dan vervolgens weer van bij komen. Het is erg lastig om energie op een juiste manier te verdelen.
Was het ontstaan soortgelijk bij u en het verloop ervan.
Ik merk dat ik veel vragen heb die ik zou willen stellen. Vraag ons ook gerust!

Wat betreft het acedemisch ziekenhuis Maastricht. Omdat we niet verder kwamen bij de neuroloog en het duizeligheidscentrum hebben we zelf gevraagd om een second opion bij Maastricht. De neuroloog zei aanvankelijk ook tegen ons dat dat waarschijnlijk niet veel meer op zou leveren, maar dat ze ons best wilde doorverwijzen. Ze zei ons dat we er niet teveel van moesten verwachten. Maar recht op second opinion heb je altijd. En via internet en het programma zembla hadden we gehoord van dr Kingma die gespecialiseerd is in het evenwichtsorgaan. Ik zou als ik u was toch vragen om een second opinion hoor.

vriendelijke groet. 

Reinier en Miranda

----------


## Ank Zeldenrust

Hallo Miranda

Ank had net uitgebreid verteld over haar situatie. Het is kennelijk mislukt om het te plaatsen op de site.
We gaan het binnenkort overdoen.

Groeten
Sjerp (Haar man)

----------


## Ank Zeldenrust

Hallo Reinier en Miranda.Bedankt voor je berichtje. Mijn man zou het verzenden en oeps weg. Heel vervelend want het is voor mij niet makkelijk om een nieuwe te maken. Zo, met die val op het ijs had de nek ook een klap gehad , soort whiplash. Drie dagen later brak ik mijn pols,de mitella had daarna niet gemoeten want dat gaf waarschijnlijk teveel extra druk in de nek.Ik bukte een week later in het fonteintje en voor mijn gevoel verdween ik in een zwarte tunnel. Daarna was ik helemaal uit balans. 
Allemaal onderzoeken. Uiteindelijk één evenwichtsorgaan stuk. Alles is moeilijk. Zeven jaar op mijn rechterzij slapen anders tollen. Lopen buiten achter een rolstoel en na te veel val-neigingen er in zitten. Winkels is heel moeilijk, te veel prikkels. Visite, praten, dan ga ik alles wazig zien. Ik heb de hele dag het gevoel dat ik uit de draaimolen stap. Of op de golven in een bootje sta. Kan nog net een paar dingen doen vraag soms niet hoe. Ik heb gezegd ik doe geen evenwichts onderzoek meer. Vreselijk daarna weet je helemaal niet waar je blijft. En ze kunnen je ook niet verder helpen daarna, alleen dus constateren wat er stuk is. 
Om de nek los te houden ben ik sindsdien bij een giropractor, soms helpt dat soms twijfel ik daar ook aan.
Waar ik heel veel steun aan heb is mijn geloof.Ook heb een geweldige man hij zegt altijd samen komen we een eind. Maar het is best wel heftig ik laat wel eens een traantje.Ik vind het wel fijn om zo samen iets met jullie te delen.
Hartelijke groeten en sterkte Ank

----------


## shiva

Hallo,

Uw verhaal klinkt inderdaad heel heftig. Het heeft een behoorlijke impact op uw leven. Wat fijn dat u zo'n steun aan uw man heeft.
Maar wilt u niet juist omdat het zo'n impact op uw functioneren in alles heeft, juist dan ook alles proberen wat er mogelijk is?
Wij hadden voor 2 jaar terug het programma zembla gezien. (via internet uitzending gemist). Dat ging toen over een man die op vakantie in Turkije destijds een antiobioticumkuur had gekregen. Nadien functioneerden beide evenwichtsorganen bij deze man niet meer.(lang leve antibiotica...het zal je gebeuren!)
Heel heftig om te zien. Als je niet zou weten wat de man had, zou de denken dat hij dronken is, wanneer hij liep. Heel sneu. 

Deze man kwam in contact met ziekenhuis maastricht bij dr Kingma die dus gespecialiseerd is in het evenwichtsorgaan. Ze schijnen vanuit de hele wereld naar dit ziekenhuis te komen. Vandaar misschien ook dat de wachttijd zolang is.

Wat ze daar ook hebben onderzocht en wat wel in meerdere ziekenhuizen eventueel mogelijk is, is het uitschakelen van het beschadigde evenwichtsorgaan. Dit doen ze dan door middel van een antibioticum en schijnt een vrij simpele handeling te zijn, die ze desnoods kunnen herhalen. Maar dit is natuurlijk wel een laatste noodgreep. 
Het principe daarvan is dat het gezonde andere evenwichtsorgaan alles overneemt. 
Een eventuele vervelende bijkomstigheid zou wel doofheid aan dat oor kunnen zijn voor zover ik nu weet. Maar het zou te overwegen zijn.
Maar ik hoop eerlijk gezegd dat ze misschien nog andere mogelijkheden kunnen bieden. 

Mijn vriend komt overigens ook liever in winkels, mn de albert heijn etc zijn erg lastig ivm licht. Ook onverwachts geluid is erg vervelend in verband met druk (prikken) op de oren, bv bestek laten vallen in de keuken/ buren die klussen. Zolang het geluid en het licht voorspelbaar zijn valt het nog mee, maar zodra het onverwachts is of geen regelmaat in zit, is dit erg vermoeiend. Ook dit heeft wel weer te maken met hoeveel energie hij zowiso al heeft.
Sinds 6 weken heeft hij behandelingen bij een chiropractor. Aanvankelijk waren we hier wat huiverig voor, omdat ze toch vrij hardhandig lijken te kraken en je nooit weet wat het resultaat zal zijn of de klachten verergeren.
Maar na drie jaar toch maar geprobeerd. Omdat mijn vriend ook nek-en rugklachten heeft.
De reactie hierop is wel heftig. Hij is meer dizzy en meer vermoeid. De chiropractor vond dat het lang duurt voordat zijn lijf hersteld na een behandeling, maar zei dat dit er ook bij kon horen, omdat je toch waarschijnlijk 3 jaar lang een verkeerde houding hebt gehad. 
Hopelijk heeft het na verloop van tijd toch enig resultaat. je blijft toch zoeken naar wat zou kunnen bijdragen aan je lichamelijk beter voelen. 
Uw ervaringen met de chiropractor waren wat wisselend heb ik begrepen? Soms werkt het wel en soms niet? Wat merkt u hier van?

met vriendelijke groet,

Reinier en Miranda

----------


## Ank Zeldenrust

Hoi Miranda
Even weer een berichtje terug. Bedankt voor jou schrijven. Ik begrijp dat je denkt waarom ga je niet voor het uiterste. Maar als je zo zeven jaar onderweg bent en eigenlijk nergens iets kunt vinden wat echt heeft geholpen dan denk je ik moet hier maar mee leren omgaan. Wij hebben destijds ook geprobeert contakt te krijgen met Maastricht. Maar dat ging heel vreemd niemand wist daar iets toen dacht ik laat maar zitten. De Chiroprakter dat vind ik heel moeilijk te zeggen soms denk je dat het iets heeft geholpen. Dan sta ik iets beter of ik kan wat helderder kijken. Meestal van koret duur. Wat ik nu van plan ben is wat meer rustige momentjes inbouwen. Zoals na dit typen niet nog een mailtje of na een afwasje niet bed opmaken. Ik ga vaak over grenzen heen omdat ik voorheen ook heel veel dingen tegelijk kon. Gisteren waren we even in het bos geweest en terug in de auto ging ik ziteten even mijn ogen dicht. Toen leek het alsof ik in een raceauto achteruit ging. Heeft jou vriend ook valneigingen? Ik vaak naar links. Zo jullie weten weer wat ellende. Groetjes en sterkte Ank

----------


## shiva

Mijn vriend heeft een revalidatietraject doorlopen. Het belangrijkste wat hij daar heeft geleerd is het verdelen van zijn energie. Na inspanning weer ontspanning. Het inbouwen van rustmomenten. Maar dat klinkt wel veel makkelijker als het in werkelijkheid is. Net wat u ook al noemde; voorheen kon je veel meer, je hebt snel de neiging over grenzen heen te gaan. Soms kan het ook bijna niet anders.
De wao bestaat niet meer in de vorm zoals het was, dus hij zal eigenlijk weer aan het werk moeten. Zie hier je energie maar eens te verdelen als het in de thuissituatie al heel moeilijk is.
Hij heeft overigens geen last van valneigingen naar 1 kant. Meer dat hij de duizeligheid voelt en letterlijk op goed op zijn benen moet gaan staan. Hij heeft ook veel last van onverwacht geluid en licht.
Bv afgelopen week op bezoek. Licht van buiten, wanneer hij zich dan focust op een persoon ziet hij eerst zwart.

vriendelijke groet Reinier en Miranda

----------


## sabrina81

Hallo

Ik heb precies steeds dezelfde klachten.
Hebben jullie ook wel eens dat ineens net of er vanaf je hoofd ne alles naar beneden zakt in je armen dan richting je benen tintelingen en net of er vloeistof naar uiteinde gaat van binnen?

En ik heb ook veel meer last week voor mijn menstruatie wie heeft daqar nog meer last van?

Hoop iets te horen.

----------


## Ank Zeldenrust

Hoi Sabrina

Lastig jouw probleem.
Maar komt dit door een beschadigd evenwichtsorgaan ? Ben je daardoor duizelig en kun je moeilijk lopen ? lezen ? tv-kijken ? etc.?
Beschrijf jouw situatie iets uitgebreider als je het kunt.

Groeten en sterkte
Ank.

----------


## sabrina81

Hallo

Ik heb dezelfde klachten als iedereen hierboven.
Maar wilde graag weten of iedereen deze klachten erbij ook hadden.

Mvg

----------


## Petra717

Hoi allemaal... 

Ook ik ben er één met een evenwichtstoornis... Wel is mijn situatie net even anders.
Bij mij veroorzaakt poliepachtig weefsel, wat met periodes groeit beschadiging aan mijn evenwichtorgaan. Op zulke momenten kan ik ook heel weinig hebben en hoor dan veel minder. Ik mag van geluk spreken dat er heel vaak wat aangedaan worden. De KNO-arts verwijderd het poliepachtig weefsel op z'n tijd. Als ik te veel dingen doe, te veel prikkels heb en/of te veel emotionele spanningen ect. dan zorgt dat voor druk, waardoor het poliepachtig weefsel sneller groeit.
Ik heb medicatie om de groei en druk te verminderen... dit help enorm... sindsdien kan ik weer redelijk me dingen doen, naar school ect.

knuffels
petra

----------


## Ank Zeldenrust

Hallo Petra.
Ja dit is net even anders.Maar ook heftig.Sta je ook heel wankel op je benen?
Ik heb hier nog nooit van gehoord.Zo zie je maar het is dus maar de vraag wat er soms aan de hand is. Wat is het soms moeilijk vast te stellen.
Maar het is heftig allemaal.Ik merk wel als er wat spanningen zijn dat ik dan veel meer draaierig ben en erg wazig zie.
heel veel sterkte voor jou.
Groetjes Ank

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Ank, 

Bedank voor je reactie! Je had een aatal vraagjes...



> Sta je ook heel wankel op je benen?


Ja, ik sta regelmatig wankel op me benen, om flauwvallen te voorkomen ga ik dan vaak op de grond tegen de muur zitten. Ik heb tijden gehad dat ik zo wel een uur tot 2 uur kon zitten, vreslijk. Gelukkig is die tijd voorbij en leer ik er steeds beter mee om te gaan en te hanteren.



> Ik heb hier nog nooit van gehoord. Zo zie je maar het is dus maar de vraag wat er soms aan de hand is. Wat is het soms moeilijk vast te stellen.


 Het is logisch dat je hier nog nooit van gehoord heeft, het heeft nog niet eens een naam :EEK!: ... Het heeft ook jaren geduurt wat er aan de hand was. Toen deze conlusie is vastgesteld, dachten ze eerst dat ik het heb sinds het vele flauwvallen, zomer 2003. Omdat toen de de grote vraagtekens kwamen die nu lijken beantwoord. Nu loop de gedachte bij de KNO-arts dat ik dit al veel langer mag hebben, misschien al sinds me geboorte, gezien de andere klachten met me oren. Verder onderzoek mag dit uitwijzen. Alleen wil ik dat voorlopig niet. Ben veels te blij met hoe het nu gaat! 

Het is heel logisch dat je meer draaierig en wazig zie wanneer je spanningen ervaart. spanningen brengen je uit evenwicht, niet alleen geestelijk maar voor ons ook lichamelijk!

Jij ook heeel veel sterkte!

----------


## Greet32jaar

Hallo allemaal,

Ben erg blij dat ik niet de enige ben die last heeft van deze klachten.En dat geeft toch een goed gevoel.
De meeste klachten zoals jullie die omschrijven heb ik ook En het ergste van alles is de duizeligheid .Ik heb nu in mijn leven een paar keer een zwaar auto ongeval meegemaakt en daardooor heb ik deze klachten gekregen Chro-wihplas en daardoor ook epilepsie klachten
Ik loop nu net een paar dagen met een stok om het vallen te voorkomen.Ik hoop dat het wandelen dan betere word en dat je dan meer er opuit kunt maar het blijf vreselijk en ik hoop dat er ooit iets aan te doen is waardoor het over zal gaan .

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Greet32jaar, 

Ik las dat je nu een paar dagen met een stok loopt. Geeft het voor jouw gevoel ook meer zekerheid/zelfvertrouwen, dat je een hulpmiddel bij de hand hebt om vallen te voorkomen? 

Daarnaast vroeg ik me ook af of je ook fysiotherapie krijgt. Ik krijg tijd bij tijd een periode van fysiotherapie, om mijn evenwicht te versterken. 
De fysio bestaat uit diverse oefeningen om je evenwicht te verbeteren. Zoals kijken of je je sokken staand kunt aan doen (zonder te vallen). Hoe voorkom je duizelingen bij het opstaan en vooroverbuigen. Ook lenigheids oefeningen horen erbij, waar ik veel aan heb gehad en nog steeds heb. Verder zitten er ook ontspannings- en ademhalingsoefeningen tussen. Bij de fysio leer je als het waren je grenzen kennen en ze stap voor stap te verleggen, door te werken aan verschillende houdingen, aanleren van kleine tricks en je lichaam verkennen. Als je weet hoe je lichaam reageerd op een bepaalde houding, kom je minder snel voor verrassingen te staan en kun je je duizelingen beter onder controle houden. Helemaal over gaat het niet. 

Groetjes,
petra

----------


## Greet32jaar

hay Petra,

ik heb de stok inderdaad om het vallen te verkomenom het gevoel van mijn evenwicht beter in balans te houden. want als ik mij ook maar iets verstap lig ik alweer op mijn snuffie.Ik weet natuurlijk niet of het de uitkomst is maar ik probeer alles.

Ik wil blijven wandelen met mijn hond dus neem ik de stok mee.Fysiotherapie krijg ik niet.De laaste keer dat ik bij de arts ben geweest om toch maar weer eens te vertellen dat ik zoveel duizelig ben ,veel misselijk ,geen vast punt kan vinden als ik met mijn nek draai of mijn hoofd omhoog doe.dat ik alles uit mijn handen laat vallen om dat ik het gevoel kwijt ben Dan krijg ik als antwoord dat ik al heel lang met deze klachten loop en wat wil je nu van mij als arts ik kan niets voor je doen.Je weet wat je hebt dus leer er maar mee leven.Nou dan sta je weer binnen 3 minuten buiten de deur. Ik ben verder wel bij een neuroloog geweest die mij dus medicatie voor de epilepsie geeft (nooit een aanval gehad ofzo maar goed) Die heb ik een tijdje ingenomen nou dat was ook geen goud werd er erg ziek van en hun dossis maar verhogen.Op een gegeven moment dacht ik bij mij zelf ik ben alweer een half jaar in de ziektewet door deze rommel weg er mee dan maar zonder medicatie. Dit heb ik verteld tegen de arts en zij heeft mij doorverwezen naar de kno arts Daar ben ik ook geweest en daar kreeg ik oordruppel van Nou oordruppels zijn helemaal erg want het moment dat je oordruppel in doet ben ik helemaal de weg kwijt en kom niet uit de draaimolen en nu moet ik de 22 juli weer terug komen om buisjes te plaatsen dit is om te proeren of dit zou kunnen helpen tegen de duizeligheid. Dus we wachten wel af.

Ondertussen heb ik ook een afspraak gemaakt met de chiroprakter kijken of hij mij ook eens verder wil/kan helpen. Maar wat zijn die mensen duur jho dus veel behandelingen zal er wel niet in zitten.Maar elk beetje pak ik wel aan want zo kan het gewoon niet verder.

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Greet32jaar, 

Je schrijft over je huisarts (neem ik aan) dat hij zegt, omdat je allang met deze klachten loopt, dat je er maar moet mee leren leven en verder niets?? sorry hoor maar dat vind ik dus niet kunnen! 
Ik vind dat juist omdat je er al zolang mee loopt, er naar oplossing gezoekt moet worden, desnoods alleen om het wat dragelijker te maken! Want idd zoals dit, gaat het gewoon niet. Blijf aandringen bij je huisarts voor verder onderzoek en/of middelen om je verder te helpen! Wijgert hij, stap dan over naar een ander!
De chiroprakter is idd heel erg duur, maar als het goed is word er een deel vergoed, door de zorgverzekeraar! 

Toen bij mij de bende begon (constant flauwvallen, evenwicht verliezen, constate duizelingen, veel hoofdpijn etc...) Had ik het geluk dat ik al bij een specialiste liep. Mijn huisarts zei: je heb je leven lang al last van je oren, dat zal niet veranderen, we kunnen er niets aan doen. Want je loopt al ruim 15 jaar bij specialiste en nog weten ze niet precies wat je hebt? Dit hoort blijkbaar bij je ziektebeeld, leer er maar mee leven! 
Mijn specialiste, vond deze klachten niet bij mijn ziektebeeld pasten en vond het zeer verontrusten dat ik zoveel aan de bel trok. (ik belde alleen wanneer het echt niet meer ging, wilde geen onderzoeken meer en toen opeens wel!). Zij heeft mij 2,5 jaar lang kris kras door het land onderzoeken en testen laten doen, doorgestuurd naar diversen artsen (neurologen, fysiotherapeuten, mijn oude kinderarts, audilogen, dermatologen, internisten, oncologen, anesthesiologen .enz..) Ik heb echt vanalles gehad... en nog konden ze niets vinden, onder tussen werden de klachten erger. Ik mocht roepen wat ik wou, dat ik geen onderzoeken meer wou, dat ze mij te veel energie kosten. Ik dacht dan maar geen antwoorden, liever een manier waarmee ik wel normaal me gang kan gaan. Me specialiste, wou toch nog even doorzetten en dat heeft gewerkt. Ik weet nu wat ik heb, hoe ik het deels in bedwang kan houden, wanner ik aan de bel moet trekken :Smile: . Ik heb geluk gehad dat ze er zijn achter gekomen en dat mijn specialiste zo heeft door gezet! 

Dusjah mijn advies; zet door, laat alles, maar dan ook alles uitsluiten, tot dat je de oplossing hebt! 

En mijn toemailge huisarts? die heb ik ingeruild voor een andere!

Groetjes, 
petra

----------


## viooltje212

Hallo,

ik ben er ook een met evenwichtsklachten, waarschijnlijk is het evenwichtsorgaan beschadigd door een virale infectie.
Het begon 10 jaar geleden met een aangezichtsverlamming. Toen werd er gezegd dat dat de oorzaak was van die aangezichtsverlamming, de duizeligheid hoorde daarbij.
Ik mocht een hele hoop medicatie niet meer hebben, want daar reageerde mijn aangezichtszenuw op, ik had ook nog een hoop andere medische klachten. Later mocht ik ook geen hormonen meer hebben!
3 jaar later alweer een aangezichtsverlamming! door een griep, dus tijd voor de griepspuit en alles doen om meer weerstand te krijgen en de griep vermijden!!!
2 jaar geleden door de molen ivm neurologische klachten, hoofdpijn, duizeligheid, tintelingen in de onderarmen enz. enz...
Daar kwam de diagnose arthrose in de nekwervels, met zenuwontstekingen. Zenuwblokkades werden uitgevoerd, zonder gunstig resultaat, TENS apparaat met onvoldoende resultaat. diverse pijnstillers (die ik mocht hebben) met bijwerking duizeligheid heb ik gestopt, omdat die niet voldoende helpen, maar wel voor mij ernstige bijwerkingen hebben.
Er werd vaak bloed geprikt, en virussen gevonden zoals de Herpes Simplex, de Borrelia, en nog een aantal andere, maar die kunnen niet de oorzaak zijn van mijn klachten!
Nu wordt gestart met een tamelijk zware Prednisolon kuur, in de hoop dat de klachten zullen verminderen. De vraag is of het evenwichtsorgaan nu niet blijvend beschadigd is gezien de periode dat ik hier mee rondloop.
Op dit moment functioneren voor mij niet weggelegd, maar ik wil alles doen om dat wel weer te kunnen. Ik hoop natuurlijk dat die kuur toch een goede keus is.
Ondertussen al dik 2 jaar thuis van het werk, hervatten zit er zeker nog niet in.
Heeft hier iemand ervaring mee, alle reacties zijn welkom. Wat voor mij al scheelt is dat ik een hele hoop klachten herken uit de eerder reacties.

Met vriendelijke groet,
Viooltje212

----------


## Svenvo

Hallo ik ben een 25 jarige man uit belgië

ik heb vorig jaar veel (emotionele) stress gehad waardoor ik duizelig, angstig, druk op borst enz. kreeg, nu na veel diagnoses heb ik een neurodokter bezocht.
Die weet 't aan de stress en effectief vele symptomen verdwenen door een medicijn,
maar nu heb ik nog soms een bepaalde druk op de oren die gevolgd wordt door een draaiduizeligheid.

Ik vraag me af wat dit nog kan zijn.

----------


## Déylanna

Het kan heel goed zijn dat het toch iets is met jou evenwichtsorgaan.
Daarbij hoort namelijk ook die (draai)duizeligheid.
Ik zou het toch even na vragen bij je huisarts. Duizeliheid is zeker niet iets wat je moet onderschatten.

Succes!
Déylanna.

----------


## viooltje212

> Hallo,
> 
> Ik ben benieuwd of er meer mensen zijn die door een beschadigd evenwichtsorgaan last hebben van duizelingsklachten?
> Mijn vriend heeft hier nu al 3 jaar last van, wat zijn dagelijks functioneren continu beheerst. De duizeligheid is vrijwel continu aanwezig. Het is allemaal begonnen na een val van de bank.
> Hij is door verschillende scans geweest; ct en mri; hier is niets te zien. Wel is er door onderzoeken aangetoond dat zijn rechter-evenwichtsorgaan niet goed functioneert. 
> Hij heeft een traject doorlopen bij het duizeligheidscentrum in Apeldoorn, maar daar werd hij helaas niet veel wijzer van.
> Nu zijn we via de neuroloog bezig met een traject bij het Acedemisch Ziekenhuis Maastricht bij dr Kingma. De wachttijd voor de onderzoeken is 6 tot 9 maanden. Waarschijnlijk zullen we na de zomer opgeroepen worden.
> Ik ben zeer benieuwd of er meer mensen zijn met duizelingsklachten veroorzaakt door een beschadigd evenwichtsorgaan. En naar ervaringen met dr Kingma van acedemisch ziekenhuis maastricht.
> 
> mvg Miranda


Hallo Shiva,
bij mij is het linkerevenwichtsorgaan beschadigd. Deelfde klachten als jouw vriend, constant duizelig, maar ook een hele hoop andere klachten (hoofdpijn, arthrose in nekwervels, urineverlies, enz.) ik heb ook in het AZM in het evenwichtscentrum diverse behandelingen gekregen, maar het werd zo erg dat ik meteen naar Dr. Kingma kon.
Een hele fijne dokter overigens, heeft oor voor je klachten, je hoeft hem niet te overtuigen dat je leven beheerst wordt. Hij is met 5 andere artsen om de tafel gaan zitten om te overleggen wat met mij te doen. Ik heb een zware prednison-kuur gekregen. Moet eind augustus weer op controle, hoop dat ik minder klachten heb goed Mijn ervaring met Dr. Kingma is tot nu toe goed.
Heel veel succes

----------


## shiva

> Hallo Shiva,
> bij mij is het linkerevenwichtsorgaan beschadigd. Deelfde klachten als jouw vriend, constant duizelig, maar ook een hele hoop andere klachten (hoofdpijn, arthrose in nekwervels, urineverlies, enz.) ik heb ook in het AZM in het evenwichtscentrum diverse behandelingen gekregen, maar het werd zo erg dat ik meteen naar Dr. Kingma kon.
> Een hele fijne dokter overigens, heeft oor voor je klachten, je hoeft hem niet te overtuigen dat je leven beheerst wordt. Hij is met 5 andere artsen om de tafel gaan zitten om te overleggen wat met mij te doen. Ik heb een zware prednison-kuur gekregen. Moet eind augustus weer op controle, hoop dat ik minder klachten heb goed Mijn ervaring met Dr. Kingma is tot nu toe goed.
> Heel veel succes


Hallo,

Bedankt voor al jullie reacties. Het is al weer een tijd terug dat ik geschreven had. Viooltje212: Wat fijn om te horen dat je ervaring met dr Kingma positief is. Je leest toch verschillende verhalen via internet. Soms moet je ook maar niet teveel lezen :Embarrassment: 
Wij hebben nu een afspraak op 22 september. Ik ben zeer benieuwd wat hier uit komt. 
Mag ik vragen wat voor onderzoeken je in het AZM hebt gehad? En ik begrijp uit je verhaal dat je de uitslag hiervan eind augustus zult krijgen? Met welke reden geven ze je nu dan al prednison? Wel heftig hoor al tien jaar met deze klachten rond te lopen. Ik hoop dat ze een mogelijke oplossing hebben.
En dan inderdaad nog (in je vorige berichtje) factor werk: vanochtend nog een gesprek bij het uwv gehad. Een beschadigd evenwichtsorgaan en de gevolgen daarvan blijft toch medisch moeilijk aantoonbaar. Dan krijg je het gezeur dat je beschikbaar moet zijn voor werk, terwijl je daar in de praktijk gewoon niet toe in staat bent.

mvg Reinier en Miranda

----------


## viooltje212

> Hallo,
> 
> Bedankt voor al jullie reacties. Het is al weer een tijd terug dat ik geschreven had. Viooltje212: Wat fijn om te horen dat je ervaring met dr Kingma positief is. Je leest toch verschillende verhalen via internet. Soms moet je ook maar niet teveel lezen
> Wij hebben nu een afspraak op 22 september. Ik ben zeer benieuwd wat hier uit komt. 
> Mag ik vragen wat voor onderzoeken je in het AZM hebt gehad? En ik begrijp uit je verhaal dat je de uitslag hiervan eind augustus zult krijgen? Met welke reden geven ze je nu dan al prednison? Wel heftig hoor al tien jaar met deze klachten rond te lopen. Ik hoop dat ze een mogelijke oplossing hebben.
> En dan inderdaad nog (in je vorige berichtje) factor werk: vanochtend nog een gesprek bij het uwv gehad. Een beschadigd evenwichtsorgaan en de gevolgen daarvan blijft toch medisch moeilijk aantoonbaar. Dan krijg je het gezeur dat je beschikbaar moet zijn voor werk, terwijl je daar in de praktijk gewoon niet toe in staat bent.
> 
> mvg Reinier en Miranda


Hallo Reinier en Miranda,
je vroeg naar de onderzoeken die zijn gedaan, dat was een MRI-scan, gehooronderzoek (2x) evenwichtsonderzoek (wachttijd 6 tot 8 maanden) en diverse malen bloedonderzoek.
Uit boedonderzoek is een hoge dosering Herpes Simplex gebleken, en de borelia (lyme) en nog 2 andere virussen waarvan ik de naam niet ken. Nu denkt Dr Kingma dat een van die virussen mijn evenwichtsorgaan heeft beschadigd; vandaar die stootkuur Prednison om verdere beschadiging tegen te gaan. Verder ben ik al een hele tijd in behandeling bij de pijnpoli in Maastricht vanwege continu hoofdpijn, daar kreeg ik 2x een zenuwblokkade voor die niets uithaalden tot nu toe. Die arts heeft me doorverwezen naar KNO vanwege de duizeligheid. Zal nu blijken wat er echt uit komt, tot nu toe gaat het nog steeds niet beter met al mijn klachten. Volgende weel heb ik de volgende afspraak.
Al met al ben ik opnieuw sinds 2,5 jaar aan het dokteren, en aan het ziekvieren bij mijn werkgever. Nu blijkt dat ik zelf het UWV moet benaderen voor inschrijving, terwijl me steeds werd verteld dat dat automatisch zou gaan via de werkgever. Dus nu is het mijn beurt om beniewd te zijn hoe dat verdergaat.
Ik hoop dat jullie mijn verhaal nu wat beter begrijpen, en dat mijn schrijffouten meevallen, bij zo'n heel verhaal valt het niet mee om bij de les te blijven.
Groetjes en heel veel succes

----------


## lelie73

Beste allemaal,

Zit dus met zo'n zelfde probleem. Zal het ff voorleggen.
In november vorig jaar werd ik wakker en kon mijn bed niet uit vanwege enorme duizelingen. Niet normaal. Ik kruipend naar de toilet. De kids hun kleren laten halen en op bed al liggende hun aangekleed, schoonmoeder gebeld enz......Gelijk dezelfde dag naar de huisarts. Die dacht aan een virusinfectie. Ging ook mijn oren controleren. Diezelfde week wilde die deze schoonmaken, maar toen (mijn klachten waren wel wat verminderd maar bij lange na niet weg) viel ik haast van het bed af, zo ging het draaien. Hij heeft me toen gelijk diezelfde dag nog ingestuurd bij de KNO. Die alles schoongemaakt en zei inderdaad ook dat het een virusinfectie was. Na twee weken ging ik weer werken, jaa dat dacht ik tenminste na een uur zat ik weer thuis. De volgende dag weer geprobeerd enzovoorts totdat een collega zei, nu ga je naar huis en kom je niet meer terug eer dat het gaat. Paar keer terug naar de KNO, ook aangegeven dan ik niet fatsoenlijk kon functioneren, reed wel auto, maar dat was zeer onverantwoord eigenlijk. Uiteindelijk kreeg ik medicijnen, nou daar werd ik compleet suf van. Na een zes weken ofzo een ander soort medicijnen, nou daar werd ik niet suf van, maar helpen deden ze ook niet. Uiteindelijk ben ik begin januari met een aantal uur per dag weer aan de slag gegaan, met zeer aangepast werk. En ik maart ben ik volledig beter gemeld. Niet dat het over was, maar ja je moet wat. Steeds bleef ik sukkelen, weer terug naar de KNO. Die heeft me uiteindelijk na veel zeuren doorgestuurd naar de neuroloog. Die heeft dus in juli een evenwichtsonderzoek gedaan, en jawel hoor. Mijn linkerevenwichts orgaan is niet goed. Ben bovendien doof rechts, dus wie weet heeft dat er wel mee te maken. Dus de neuroloog stuurt me weer terug naar de KNO. Ben nu 10 maanden verder, en wat heb ik bereikt...........weinig dus. Bovendien zit ik sinds juni weer in de ziekte wet. Burn out noemen ze het. Wat wil je.........ik kan niet goed mijn werk doen......tv kijken als de beelden snel gaan, word ik niet lekker.......altijd een raar gevoel in mijn hoofd......lezen dat gaat ook niet lekker (al een aantal keren mijn ogen laten nakijken maar niks aan de hand) Drukte is vervelend......harde geluiden.....afijn .....jullie snappen het tenminste....loop dus nu ook bij een psycholoog...grrrrr. Maar de arbo wil me weer aan het werk zien natuurlijk.....MAAR DAT GAAT HELEMAAL NIET......mijn huishouden helemaal in het slob.....grrrr. Nu moet ik as vrijdag weer naar de KNO....de neuroloog attendeerde me op het duizeligheidscentrum in Apeldoorn en dat ik maar naar een acedemisch ziekenhuis moet...want hij begrijpt, dit is niet fatsoenlijk leefbaar. Afijn er is nu tenminste aangetoond dat het mijn evenwicht betreft. Doordat ik volledig doof ben rechts loop ik altijd al in het donker te zwalken....maar de KNO zegt, neehhh, dit heeft geen verband met je doofheid.....jee wat een verhaal heee. Maar goed ik ben er nog niet. Het word nog een langer verhaal. Hoop dat de KNO meewerkt, want zo wil ik mijn leven niet slijten. Heb ook altijd veel hoofdpijnen, maar of dit er mee te maken heeft..?? Maar uit jullie verhalen begrijp ik nu wel dat dat met mijn ogen hier dus ook vandaan komt. Ze hebben tussendoor wel een MRI gedaan om te kijken of er geen tumortje zat...nou gelukkig dus niet. maar dat was allemaal ook wel spannend. Nou ik geloof dat ik het zo ongeveer wel allemaal verteld heb. Ben wel benieuwd hoe jullie het allemaal oplossen met jullie arbo en werk enz.....hoe is het begrip? en hebben jullie nog tips...??

groetjes Suzy

----------


## viooltje212

Hallo Suzy,
erg bekend allemaal, ook ik ben er na 3 jaar nog steeds niet. Maar hebben ze bij jou al eens op de Boreliose (ziekte van Lyme) onderzocht?
Ik zelf ben nu aan de Prednison en de antibiotica in de hoop dat het de ziekte van lyme is! Je kunt wel eens op internet kijken (www.boreliose.nl of www.lymenet.nl) bij de symptomen en of die bij jou passen, want dat is er bij mij wel uit gekomen, denken ze!
Ik weet nog niet hoe het UWV zal reageren, door reorganisaties op het werk is vergeten de aanvraag in te dienen toen ik 1,5 jaar ziek was, dus nu moet het allemaal versneld gebeuren, want de baas moet in zo'n geval gewoon doorbetalen. Maar ik heb al gehoord dat duizeligheid geen indicatie is voor een WIA.
Het begrip om me heen is mondjesmaat, er is bijna niemand die zich kan inleven wat duizeligheid is, op het moment dat iets leuk is, bijvoorbeeld winkelen (overal is muziek en holle klanken) dan kun je je daar toch zeker wel overheen zetten?
Hoofdpijn? daar zijn toch medicijnen voor?
Na een tijdje houden ze op met vragen, je kunt toch niets beters vertellen.
Dat zal je wel bekend voorkomen, maar dan weet je dat je niet de enige bent.
Ondertussen begint het kringetje steeds kleiner te worden, het huishouden is een puinhoop, werken lukt nog steeds niet, de fysiotherapeut ziet geen heil in verbetering, hoe gaat het in de toekomst?
Ik ben begonnen met revalidatie: energie verdelen, acceptatie, gesprekken, enz.
Ik durf dus niet auto te rijden, ben dus steeds afhankelijk van anderen, mijn vriend heeft bijna geen verlof meer, en het is pas september. Hij wil me ook niet echt alleen naar de artsen laten gaan, want je wordt zo naar huis gestuurd met niks, omdat ze niet weten, dan is het goed dat er iemand bij is die nuchter is en die je begrijpt. Dit zijn de zaken waar ik tegen aan gelopen ben, ik weet echter niet echt de oplossing, helaas, maar ik sta er wel voor open.
Kortom, de artsen werken wel mee, maar kunnen nergens de vinger op leggen, het is maar gissen en hopen dat ze de goede behandeling (toevallig) treffen.
Op homeopathisch gebied heb ik ook al diverse wegen bewandeld, daar loop ik ook telkens tegen de muur.
Groetjes en heel veel succes

----------


## lelie73

Hai Viooltje,

Ben intussen bij de KNO geweest. Hij zei letterlijk dingen als: Je moet er maar mee leren leven (hallo, ik ben 35 heb twee kids, hoe ziet hij dat voor zich) en Je moet het de tijd gunnen, ik vond 10 maanden toch wel al heel lang eigenlijk. Ik zei een rondje dansen met mijn dochtertje...dan moet mama al snel afhaken, hij, nou dan doe je dat toch niet. Tjonge wat een begrip hee. En doorsturen, waarom dan, ik kan niets meer voor je doen. Nou uiteindelijk, ik mag naar Rotterdam, naar het Erasmus. Ik weet ook niet of ik er iets mee opschiet, maar ja, dan heb ik het in ieder geval geprobeerd. Ik kan zo niet terug aan het werk, dus ja, ik moet toch zeker alles hebben geprobeerd. Ze gaan volgende maand prikken op de ziekte van lyme, maar volgens mij heeft de huisarts dat helemaal in het begin ook al gedaan, maar ja, nu na zo'n lange tijd, weet ik het niet helemaal meer precies. Mijn concentratie en geheugen is ook niet het je van het. Volgende week dinsdag moet ik weer naar de arbo. Inmiddels denkt de huisarts ook nog dat ik reuma heb en mijn rug is ook lichtelijk naar de grubels. Nu heeft dat er niets mee te maken, maar wel met het feit dat dat het er niet makkelijker op maakt. (ivm praktisch, zoals huishouden enzo) Als ik meer nieuws heb, vanwege de arbo of de KNO in Rotterdam, dan laat ik het weten. Hebben ze bij jou, Viooltje, trouwens ook zo'n test gedaan, dat ze met een camera je oogbewegingen meten wanneer je lijntjes ziet langskomen. En dat ze warm en koud water in je oren spuiten en dat dan weer meten? Want daar is wel bij mij uitgekomen, waar het precies zit. Niet dat ik er uiteindelijk nu iets aan heb, maar misschien .....mijn hoop is op Rotterdam gevestigd. In ieder geval bedankt voor je reactie. Want zoals je zelf al zei, als je ziet dat meerdere mensen het hebben en je daar je verhaal eens aan kwijt kunt....begrip krijgen, scheelt een hoop.

sterkte hee, Suzy

----------


## viooltje212

Hallo Suzy,
bedankt voor je reactie. Ik heb idd het evenwichtsonderzoek ook gehad, de uitslag ervan was niet fraai te noemen, ik was het richtinggevoel helemaal kwijt, en viel bijna letterlijk van de stoel. Ze hebben me niets verteld over de plaats waar de beschadiging zit, moet ik dat maar eens navragen.
Even terugkomend op de ziekte van Lyme;
de bacterie (Borrelia) kapselt zich in, waardoor ze hem in het bloed vaak niet terug kunnen vinden. Ze kunnen ook nog de antistoffen onderzoeken, maar ook dat is niet altijd zeker omdat bij veel mensen de witte bloedlichaampjes het overnemen van de antistoffen.
Er is wel een test (LTT; leukocyten transformatie test) waaruit besmetting blijkt, echter die kunnen ze hier in Nederland niet uitvoeren (zo werd ons verteld) wel in Duitsland en Zwitserland, maar het is de vraag of de ziektekostenverzekering dat vergoedt.
Hieronder heb ik een link van een site ingevoegd waar ze hier heel uitgebreid op in gaan met nog intressantere links, is wel duits, dus ik hoop dat je er iets mee kunt beginnen:

http://www.wdr.de/tv/servicezeit/ges...borreliose.jsp

En.. overigens, bij mij is het allemaal begonnen met reumatische klachten in nek en schouders, en dat kan ook bij de symptomen horen. Ik hoop dat ik je een stapje verder kan helpen, want een jaar is om voordat je het weet.

Veel sterkte

----------


## lelie73

[QUOTE=viooltje212;20184]Hallo Suzy,
bedankt voor je reactie. Ik heb idd het evenwichtsonderzoek ook gehad, de uitslag ervan was niet fraai te noemen, ik was het richtinggevoel helemaal kwijt, en viel bijna letterlijk van de stoel. Ze hebben me niets verteld over de plaats waar de beschadiging zit, moet ik dat maar eens navragen.


Even een kleine reactie op bovenstaande. Misschien is het inderdaad een goed idee even na te gaan waar de beschadiging zit. Want mij is verteld dat het juist goed is wanneer je helemaal gaat draaien tijdens het onderzoek wanneer ze water in je oren spuiten. Bij mij gebeurde er aan de linkerkant namelijk helemaal niets en bij rechts dacht ik inderdaad ook uit de stoel te vallen. Ik heb ook een copie van de uitslag. Heb me bedacht alles maar te gaan bewaren. 

Het beste weer.

----------


## mammalou

ik heb sinds een jaar deze ziekte ,maar ik word er heel onzeker van ,durf gewoon niet naar de winkels .mijn vraag is ook moet ik altijd med ervoor gebruiken ook als ik geen aanval heb ,of alleen gebruiken als ik een aanval hebt.mammelou

----------


## lelie73

Hai Mamalou,

Welke medicijnen gebruik je?

groetjes

----------


## lelie73

[QUOTE=lelie73;20332]


> Hallo Suzy,
> bedankt voor je reactie. Ik heb idd het evenwichtsonderzoek ook gehad, de uitslag ervan was niet fraai te noemen, ik was het richtinggevoel helemaal kwijt, en viel bijna letterlijk van de stoel. Ze hebben me niets verteld over de plaats waar de beschadiging zit, moet ik dat maar eens navragen.
> 
> 
> Even een kleine reactie op bovenstaande. Misschien is het inderdaad een goed idee even na te gaan waar de beschadiging zit. Want mij is verteld dat het juist goed is wanneer je helemaal gaat draaien tijdens het onderzoek wanneer ze water in je oren spuiten. Bij mij gebeurde er aan de linkerkant namelijk helemaal niets en bij rechts dacht ik inderdaad ook uit de stoel te vallen. Ik heb ook een copie van de uitslag. Heb me bedacht alles maar te gaan bewaren. 
> 
> Het beste weer.



Hier nog even een reactie op. Dat het juist goed is wanneer je heel duizelig bent tijdens het onderzoek, dat klopt niet. In Rotterdam vertelde ze me, dat dan het onderzoek niet goed is uitgevoerd.

----------


## Ank Zeldenrust

Beste Mamalou
Als je over aanvallen spreekt, dan heb je waarschijnlijk te maken met De ziekte van Meniere. Bij een beschadigd evenwicht heb je praktisch altijd last van duizeligheid. Bij de ziekte van Meniere heb je last van aanvallen die heel erg kunnen zijn, ook zelfs met overgeven erbij. Bij deze ziekte moet je eigenlijk altijd medicijnen gebruiken. Bij een beschadigd evenwicht helpen medicijnen niet of misschien soms een beetje.
Groeten, Ank

----------


## viooltje212

Ik lees hier boven diverse meningen over het evenwichtsonderzoek.
Ik heb gevraagd aan mijn behandelend arts hierover: op het moment dat er water in je oren wordt gespoten, leggen ze als het ware het evenwichtsorgaan onder water, dat wekt juist de draaierigheid op. Je ligt op een bed met een verpleegkundige in de buurt, het kan dan niets gebeuren, maar zo kunnen ze zien wat de ogen doen op het moment dat je draaiduizelig bent en hoe gauw het zich herstelt.
Wanneer je op de stoel zit naar de bewegende beelden te kijken en je valt dan bijna van de stoel, dat is helemaal niet goed, dat is wat bij mij gebeurde.
Daarom ook gelijk de behandeling met Prednison.

Inmiddels ben ik voor 80-100% afgekeurd voor 1 jaar (WGA)
Ook heeft mijn werkgever al ontslag aangevraagd bij CWI en is goedgekeurd.
Nadat ik van de ene specialist naar de andere ben geweest ga ik toch nu naar Aken voor verdere behandeling. Ik heb steeds het idee dat de artsen hier wel zoeken, maar hun onderzoek niet afmaken omdat het nu erg moeilijk wordt. Omdat ik zoveel verschillende klachten heb, weten ze niet precies wat er aan de hand is, en elke klacht heeft zijn eigen specialisme, waardoor ze telkens maar naar een deel van de klachten kijken en niet naar het hele plaatje. Hierdoor is behandeling ook moeilijk, er wordt telkens maar een deel van de klachten aangepakt. Een zenuwblokkade zou de hoofdpijn verminderen, maar neemt de duizeligheid niet weg en zo kan een hele poos doorgaan, helaas.

Als hier nog iemand ervaring mee heeft, dan zou ik die ervaringen graag eens uitwisselen, want ik ben aan het eind van mijn Latijn, ik ben radeloos.
Mijn laatste hoop is Aken!

----------


## lelie73

Nou Viooltje, het is nogal wat.
Ik leef met je mee hoor.
Ik moet zelf as woensdag weer naar Rotterdam voor de uitslagen. Dus ik ben zeer benieuwd wat ze gaan zeggen.
Ik heb nog het een en ander terug gelezen. Zie ik dat ik gewoon wat raars heb geschreven. Dat is dus o.a. ook mijn probleem. Concentratieverlies en ook dat ik weleens rare dingen zeg, of woorden verwissel. Baal. Maar goed. Zoals jij het zegt, zo is het mij ook gezegt in Rotterdam. Ik kan je verders niet helpen op dit moment. Jammer genoeg, want dat zou ik graag. Ik ga zo eens googlen op Aken, daar heb ik nog niet van gehoord. Ik sta denk ik ook nog maar aan het begin (alhoewel,heb het alweer 1 jaar 2 mnd). Ik wens je veel sterkte toe.

groetjes

----------


## mammalou

Viooltje lief ,

Wat verdrietig word ik van jou mail ,woorden schieten mij te kort. ik hoop voor jou dat er een kans bestaat ,dat ze je kunnen helpen ,en zodoende weer wat vreugde in je leven mag ervaren,dat meen ik uit de grond van mijn hart .........
Ik zelf slik nu betahistine 2 hci...ik hheb vandaag wat oefeningen van mijn arts gekregen 
vertrouwen heb ik er in ,dat het mij zult helpen .....
God Bless Mammalou...knuffel....

----------


## Ank Zeldenrust

Hallo Viooltje
Ik heb jouw bericht gelezen en het heeft mij de hele dag bezig gehouden.
Weet natuurlijk uit ervaring,hoe heftig het is.
Deze maand is het ook bij mij acht jaar leven met ëën evenwichtsorgaan wat stuk is. Nooit meer iets alleen kunnen,altijd achter de rolstoel of erin
Heb een hele lieve man die mij altijd overal bij helpt.
Ik heb ook nog wat anders in mijn leven, ik ben namelijk Christen en heb daaraan heel veel steun. Heb heel veel mensen om mij heen die voor mij bidden
Soms ben ik net als jij radeloos maar ervaar dan toch de kracht van het geloof
Misschien zeg je wat heb ik daar nou aan,maar ik wil je laten weten dat ik voor je bid. Niet dat dan alles opgelost is maar ik geloof dat het je rust kan geven in je radeloosheid. Als je vragen hebt mail gerust.
Groetjes Ank

----------


## viooltje212

hallo lieve mensen,

wat is het leuk om zoveel ondersteunende berichten te krijgen.
Zulke dingen geven je telkens weer goede moed.
Gelukkig heb ik ook zulke mensen om me heen, en dat doet heel erg goed.
Nou Ank, het is goed als je iets hebt waar je zoveel steun aan hebt, en dat heb ik ook. Ik ben heel erg gelovig, echter ik ga zelden naar de kerk.
Zo bid ik al een tijdje voor hulp aan de engelen. En wat denk je, ik kreeg voor mijn verjaardag laatst een beschermengel van mijn ene vriendin, en een angel of hope van mijn andere vriendin. En dat terwijl ik hun hierover niets heb verteld, zo weet je toch zeker dat je hulpvraag wordt gehoord of niet.
Het is ook goed als andere mensen voor je bidden, ik steek ook elke dag een kaarsje aan bij mijn engeltje, en dan vraag ik hulp voor alle mensen.

Bedankt voor jullie lieve berichtjes,
Viooltje

----------


## Ank Zeldenrust

Hallo Viooltje
Bedankt voor het berichtje .Fijn dat ook jij steun hebt aan je geloof.
Ik hoop dat je ook de Here Jezus kent.Als je geloofd betekend dat niet dat je elke week in de kerk zit.Ik kan dat ook niet door mijn handicap.Op dit moment is het ook best weer heftig.Wij zijn wel verschillende keren in Leiderdorp geweest in de genezingsdiensten van Jan Zijlstra.Echt geweldig!
Heb daar veel genezingen gezien.Ik hoop ook nog steeds op een wonder.
Mijn éne evenwichtsorgaan is stuk en daar hebben de artsen geen nieuwe voor een kunstbeen ligt makkelijker
Maar ik geloof dat bij God alle dingen mogelijk zijn
Voor jou heel veel sterkte.Is het nog zo heftig?
Groetjes Ank

----------


## Zeldenrust

Hallo beste mensen
Hoe gaat het met jullie?
Ben benieuwd of 1 van jullie heeft gehoord over oefeningen waardoor de kristalletjes weer op zijn plek kunnen komenZodat je minder duizelig bent
En van een cannelplugging
Wij hadden iets gelezen op de site van Dizzy me
Hoor het wel als iemand iets weet
Groetjes Ank Zeldenrust

----------


## cimcime

HaLLo allemaal,

ik heb heel veel verhalen van jullie gelezen.. ik wil graag mijn ervaring ook met jullie uitdelen..

deze ziekte heb ik al meer dan 3 jaar en ik heb nog steeds... ik heb alles geprobeerd maar het gaat gewoon niet over.. de dokters hier in Nederland weten gewoon niet wat het is. ik gebruik sinds 1 maand de betahistine 2hci maar dat help gewoon ook niet..

bij mij is het echt erg, als het aanval begint dan lig ik 1 week ik in bed en ik kan mijn hoofd niet optillen, alles draait om me heen en ik wordt zo warm dat het leek of ik koorst hebt. op een dag werd het zo erg dat ze mij naar de EHBO brachten en weet je wat ze zeiden 'BEN JE ZWANGER' ik was zo kwaad en zo hulpeloos dat ik niets kon doen. 
en nu zit ik te denken, als de dokters je niet kan helpen, hoe kan je jezelf dan helpen???

----------


## Zeldenrust

Hallo Cimcime
Wat heftig zeg,maar ik vind het wel een beetje op meniere lijken want dat komt ook met aanvallen.Dat ken ik dus niet ik ben al 9 jaar aan het tollen.Ze denken dus bij mij dat het éne evenwichtsorgaan stuk is.En daar kunnen ze dus niets aan doen.Het is heel heftig om zo te moeten leven.IK ben heel dankbaar maar dat had ik al eerder kenbaar gemaakt dat ik gelovig ben en daar elke dag weer de kracht van ervaar om staande te blijven.
Het klinkt misschien een beetje simpel maar het is een hele steun voor mij
En ik hoop en bidt in mijn geval dat er nog eens een wonder van genezing mag plaats vinden.Daar waar mensen niets meer kunnen verwacht ik dat het bij God wel mogelijk is
Ik zal ook voor jou bidden dat er op één of andere manier toch uitkomst voor jou zal komen.Groetjes en sterkte Ank

----------


## Ank Zeldenrust

Lieve mensen,
We horen de laatste tijd niets meer. Hoe gaat het met jullie en het evenwichtsprobleem. Gaat het beter ? Kunnen wij daar ook iets mee ? Of is alles even dramatisch gebleven zoals bij mij ?
Hoe zat het ook alweer ? Ik ben 9 jaar geleden op het ijs gevallen en toen is er een evenwichtsorgaan beschadigd. Sindsdien loop ik achter een rolstoel, als het niet meer gaat ga ik er in zitten. Het is zeer heftig en ik draai en tol regelmatig, mijn lichaam trekt vaak naar links.
Laat eens wat van je horen.
Dank en groeten, Ank

----------


## plokkie

Is er hier nog iemand?

Ik heb vorig jaar een hersenvliesontsteking gehad (op mijn 49e notabene) en heb er twee evenwichtsorganen aan overgehouden die niets meer doen, ik kan niet zonder rollator lopen want dan kukel ik om, als ik zit dan gaat het nog wel maar zo gouw ik ga lopen dan zie ik de hele wereld voor een doedelzak aan, mijn lichaam trekt ook vaak naar links.

Even over het evenwichtsonderzoek, ik heb dat onderzoek een paar weken geleden gehad maar als ze warm of koud water in je oor spuiten en je wordt dan draaierig dan functioneren je evenwichtsorganen nog goed.
Bij mij spoten ze warm water in mijn oren en ik reageerde totaal niet, ze hebben het toen met ijskoud water gedaan en ook daar reageerde ik niet op.

Er is verder niets aan te doen volgens de KNO arts en ik ben doorgestuurd naar de fysio in het EMC, geen flauw of dat me wat zal helpen.
Iemand ervaring?

----------


## shiva

Prof Kingma AZM

http://link.brightcove.com/services/...id=71120991001

Succes

----------


## plokkie

Hallo Shiva

Dat is een heel interesant filmpje.

----------


## Masthi

Ik ben een Belg (21 jaar) en heb sinds verleden zondag enorm veel last van:

- Vermoeidheid
- Duizelingen
- Zwarte vlokjes in mijn ogen
- Benen trillen (niet zodanig veel)
- Oren suizen al 2 weken

Ik heb maandag en dinsdag nog gaan werken met het idee dat het een simpel ziekje ging zijn. Maar ik lag telkens om 18.00 in m'n bed en om 6.45 terug op. In het begin was ik telkens goed (maar niet zoals het moet) maar na een half uur boink! Was ik zo moe, duizelig en ik ben magazijnier. Dinsdag naar de huisarts gaan. Die heeft me 2 monsters gegeven voor vitaminen en een voor vermoeidheid. Waarbij ook de vermelding dat ik misschien het virus heb. Nu voel me al een heel klein beetje minder vermoeid, maar ik blijf duizelig. 

Ik ben heel erg bang, dat mijn uitgaansleven zwaar verminderd zal moeten worden. Vanavond zal ik nogmaals eens gaan, maar zoals ik dit lees is er eigenlijk totaal geen oplossing voor dit virus! Hoe moet het nu verder met mijn werk? Ik ben magazijnier?

(ps: Helaas, heb ik geen geluidsboxen om het filmpje te horen)

----------


## eliss

Hallo Allemaal

Ik heb de verhalen zitten lezen hier en wil zelf ook graag mijn verhaal vertellen.
Ik ben al jaren duizelig, kan niet goed op mijn benen staan en heb een ontzettend suisoor,ik kan ook alleen rechts liggen anders gaat alles draaien,ik gebruik al jaren betahstine en tussen de jaren in ging het soms wel,maar de laatste maanden,is het heel slecht,ik word steeds niet goed in mijn hoofd,en ik kan niet zeggen of het nou draait of niet ik vind het behoorlijk eng,ik kom niet meer buiten,ik durf dat niet,ik zak door mijn benen en loop met een kruk maar dat helpt ook niet,ik kan haast geen tv kijken,en alles wat beweegt word ik niet goed van,ik kan ook niet in de auto zitten,dus ik kom ook niet meer buiten,ik weet eigenlijk niet meer wat te doen.Ik kan zo ook niet naar de dokter.Ik heb in het begin in 1997 een gehooronderzoek gehad en de uitslag was meniere,maar ik vraag me af of dit ook meniere is,dat eng worden in mijn hoofd.
Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee,of heeft hier van gehoord.

Groetjes Elis.

----------


## Sefi

Hoi Elis,
Ik heb ook jaren lang duizelingen en daardoor misselijkheid gehad. Lijkt wel wat op hoe jij het omschrijft. Slap op je benen staan en alleen op één zij kunnen liggen anders gaat alles draaien.

Kun je zelf terugdenken wanneer dit ontstaan is? Is het gekomen door een ongeluk soms? 
Bij mij was het onstaan door een aanrijding. Whiplash werd er gezegd, maar ik was heel bang dat het meniere was. Mijn vriendin had meniere, dus vandaar dat ik daar bang voor was.
Ruim twee jaar geleden kwam ik bij een chiropractor terecht en bleek mijn nekwervels helemaal verkeerd te zitten, waardoor afgeknelde zenuwen, overbelaste nekspieren. Dit werd gecorrigeerd en als vrij snel werd de duizeligheid minder. Ik kan nu wel zeggen dat ik er vanaf ben. Soms schiet er wel weer een wervel verkeerd en voel ik me weer licht duizelig en misselijk worden, maar dan zit ik zo weer bij de chiropractor om het te corrigeren.
Ook mijn vriendin met meniere is zo goed als van haar klachten af nadat ze regelmatig door de chiropractor was behandeld.
Daarnaast lopen we allebei bij een triggerpoint therapeut. Triggerpoints zijn spierknoopjes die o.a. stralingspijn en ook duizelingen kunnen geven als ze in de nek/schouderspieren zitten. 
De combinatie van triggerpoint therapie + chiropractische behandelingen heeft ons enorm opgeknapt.
Misschien kun je hier wat mee?
Sterkte in ieder geval!

----------


## eliss

Hallo Sefi

Bedankt voor je reactie,kan je mij ook vertellen, hoe dat precies gaat,bij een triggerpoint-therapeut.
Ik ken het nm niet,kan je me een beetje een idee geven wat ze dan doen.Ik wil het wel gaan doen,maar wil eerst even weten wat me ongeveer te wachten staat.

groetjes Elis.

----------


## mammalou

Hey Sefi lief ....ik ben ook vaak duizelig ....ook na een auto ongeluk ....veel masage gehad en veel meer .....ziekte van meniere .....dacht ik ook ......maar lief bedankt voor de gouden TIP ....ik ga nu met een Chiropractor afspreken ....rode zwaai Mammalou x

----------


## viooltje212

Na een aantal jaren duizeligheid 'waar niets aan te doen is' alleen een intensieve revalidatie waardoor ik heb moeten leren er mee om te gaan, afgekeurd voor 100% omdat ik invaliderend ben zoals ze dat zo mooi noemen, ben ik toch terug gegaan naar het ziekenhuis voor onderzoeken en eventuele behandeling.
Diverse onderzoeken zijn gedaan, nog uitgebreider dan bijna 3 jaar geleden, ook nu weer bij Dr Kingma geweest.
Blijkt dat ik zowel links als rechts het evenwichtorgaan heb beschadigd. 
Ook is er gruis vastgekoekt wat niet meer losgeklopt kan worden, dit kan het gevolg zijn van een ongeluk of een bepaalde ziekte (zelf heb ik Lyme) 
Het kan eventueel met een operatie verholpen worden. Maar omdat het beide kanten betreft, kan het weer niet, omdat zo'n ingreep aan een kant al zeer zwaar en risicovol is.

Eerder werd er steeds geroepen dat de Lyme voldoende behandeld was, dat daar geen sprake meer van kan zijn. Nu, omdat de klachten erg onstabiel blijven, wordt ik geadviseerd om naar het Radboud ziekenhuis in Nijmegen te gaan om opnieuw te laten onderzoeken hoe de situatie nu is betreffende mijn ziektebeeld en duizeligheid.
Dit is geen gunstig resultaat, maar wel positief. Nu worden de klachten eindelijk serieus genomen. 
Het is alleen wachten op een oproep, wat 2 maanden kan duren vanwege een wachtlijst in het Radboud. 
Wat is jullie ervaring hiermee? Laat me maar weten, ben erg benieuwd.

Groetjes Viooltje

----------


## Sandyderoij

Hoi allemaal,

Ik heb 7 maanden last van constante duizeligheid, zelfs met 3xdaags betahistine 16mg.
Evenwichtonderzoek heb ik twee keer gehad en de uitslag was schrikken, mijn beide evenwichtsorganen werken nog maar voor 10 procent. Verder zei de dokter van AZM in Maastricht dat ik hier mee moet leren leven  :Frown:  
Helaas kan ik mijn eigen werk niet meer doen volgens de Arbo van mijn werk. 
Pfft wat veranderd je leven dan.
Verder leven zeggen ze dan terwijl je je dagelijkse dingen niet of nauwelijks meer kunt doen en dan proberen zo goed mogelijk voor je kleine kinderen zorgen.
Heeft iemand van jullie ervaringen met alternatieve geneeswijzen?

Groetjes Sandy.

----------


## viooltje212

Hoi Sandy,

je slaat de spijker op z'n kop: er verandert veel in het leven als je evenwichtsorganen niet meer goed functioneren. Zelf heb ik hier al jaren mee te kampen, en heb al vele wegen bewandeld, ook de alternatieve, zoals bio resonantie en acupunctuur.
Maar iedere keer opnieuw krijg ik te horen wat beschadigd is kunnen we niet meer herstellen. Maar als je iemand vind die er wel iets aan kan doen, en die ook wil doorzetten, mag je me zijn adres ook geven, daar blijf ik voor open staan.
Als je weet waar de beschadiging aan het evenwichtsorgaan door komt, kun je misschien wel de oorzaak aanpakken, dat geeft waarschijnlijk ook al verlichting, want dat is wat de artsen bij mij proberen (ik heb de ziekte van Lyme, is waarschijnlijk ook de oorzaak) om die eerst stabiel te krijgen, maar helaas is dat zonder resultaat tot nu toe.
Ik heb ook 3 x 3 Betahistine 16 mg per dag, en het lijkt soms wel een verslaving, ik vergeet ze nooit en als ik al eens wil minderen wordt ik meteen gestraft.

Dus Sandy, geef de moed niet op, maar probeer je leven aan te passen, dat maakt het een stuk gemakkelijker voor jou en je gezin.
Groetjes Viooltje

----------


## Sandyderoij

Hoi Viooltje,

Bedankt voor je berichtje, helaas hebben ze geen flauw idee waar het door is gekomen.
Ze dachten eerst ook lyme maar na uitgebreide testen bleek het dat niet te zijn.
Ik geef de moed zeker niet op het is alleen wel een klap in je gezicht als je veel dingen niet meer kunt. Maar ja ik weet het pas twee weken heeft tijd nodig.
Wie weet wat ze in de toekomst kunnen doen, ze zijn al bezig om de evenwichtsorganen te klonen.
Sterkte viooltje en nogmaals bedankt voor je berichtje.
Groetjes Sandy.

----------


## plokkie

Een update van mij

De fysio in het EMC heeft niets geholpen.
Daarna kukelde ik zo maar uit het niets onderste boven.
Ik heb daarna een second opinion bij een andere KNO arts laten doen, volgen hem was mijn ene evenwichtsorgaan weer heel licht gaan functioneren.
Onderzoek gehad en inderdaad, hij functioneerde heel licht, hierdoor zou ik zonder enig teken onderuit kunnen gaan, de behandeling werd: dit evenwichtsoorgaan weer stil leggen met antibiotica in het oor spuiten, ik was otzettend bang dat ik weer doof zou worden maar dat is gelukkig niet gebeurd.
De vraag of het me geholpen heeft? ja en nee.
Ik val niet meer zo maar ineens ondersteboven, het is wat rustiger in mijn hoofd maar ik kan nog steeds niet zonder rollator, is nog steeds of ik dronken ben.

Waar ik dan weer zo van baal dat de artsen op een gegeven moment denken dat je je eigen maar een beetje loopt aan te stellen, ze vinden dat het onderhand maar over moet zijn, *Ja was het maar zo, dan zou mijn leven een stuk prettiger zijn*.

----------


## sylviapison

Jk heb sinds april 2008 last van duizelingen, ik werd van de 1 op andere dag wakker met ernstige duizeligheid in combinatie met misselijk zoals overgeven en kon de eerste dagen niet lopen, ik dacht ik heb iets ernstigs in m'n hersenen. Ik had wel op dat moment een oorontsteking waar ik al van kinds af aan last van heb, ik ben ook doof aan de rechter kant. ik ben inmiddels diverse keren geopereerd eerst dachten ze een lek in het evenwichtsorgaan, dit hebben ze geprobeerd 2x te plakken, maar helaas de duizelingen blijven, ik ben doorgestuurd naar het LUMC in Leiden en daar een aantal gentacimine behandelingen gehad en geprobeerd het evenwichtsorgaan uit te schakelen maar helaas geen resultaat. de arts heeft mij doorverwezen naar het Radboud in Nijmegen. inmiddels weer geopereerd maar nog steeds geen resultaat. inmiddels weer terug bij het LUMC en wacht via de arts op een oproep van Dr. Kingma. onderstaand een overzicht van mijn dagelijkse klachten.

Ik heb bijna altijd een wazig of duizelig gevoel in mijn hoofd. Zodra ik in beweging ben en vooral als ik uit huis naar buiten stap, uit de auto of van de fiets af stap, raak ik uit balans. Dan wacht ik even, eerst wennen aan de omgeving en geluiden en dan gaat het weer. Ik heb met name last bij drukte, bijvoorbeeld op de markt, maar ook in grote ruimtes, zoals supermarkt, winkels etc. Als het niet nodig is zoek ik het niet op maar ik ga het ook niet uit de weg. Op zaterdag verplicht ik mezelf naar de markt te gaan omdat ik het normaal gesproken leuk vind, nu zie ik het als training. Als ik het combineer met winkelen wordt het nog erger, bij thuiskomst ben ik altijd meer duizelig als toen ik van huis ging. De invloeden van buitenaf, veel mensen, verkeer, herrie, zorgen ervoor dat ik uit balans raak en wazig in mijn hoofd word. Het kost veel energie en hierdoor krijg ik ook vaak last van hoofdpijn.
Fietsen gaat wel, maar ik moet niet terwijl ik fiets opzij of omkijken. Dan raak ik uit mn balans, ook als ik naast iemand fiets is lastiger.
Autorijden doe ik alleen in vertrouwde omgeving, want zodra ik meerdere keren mijn hoofd moet draaien, bijvoorbeeld op rotondes, wordt het wazig in mn hoofd, het is net of mijn reactie minder snel is, hier wordt ik onzeker van. Het is moeilijk uit te leggen wat ik voel.
Feestjes met muziek en veel mensen in een ruimte is voor mij zeker niet prettig. Ik kan mij dan ook moeilijk concentreren in een gesprek met iemand, dit komt door de drukte om mij heen.
Huishoudelijke taken, zoals stofzuigen etc. doe ik wel maar met mate. Als ik teveel heb gedaan heb ik extra last van duizelingen. Op een trap staan zonder mij vast te houden kan ik niet.
In het donker wordt het nog lastiger met mijn balans. Ik loop rustig, val niet, maar als ik opzij kijk of mij ineens omdraai ga ik wankelen. Autorijden doe ik niet in het donker, dit vind ik te riskant.
Soms heb ik het gevoel alsof de grond lager is. Dit is ongeveer hetzelfde gevoel dat je krijgt wanneer je de laatste traptrede overslaat. Dit gebeurt vooral als ik dingen te gehaast doe, dus er geen rekening mee houden. Als er iemand achter mij loopt laat ik diegene liever passeren, want hierdoor kan ik ook uit mijn evenwicht raken. Over bruggetjes lopen of fietsen is ook lastig.
Sporten doe ik helaas niet meer. Wel geprobeerd, maar ben helemaal op als ik thuis kom, weer hoofdpijn en kan me er niet toe zetten om daarna andere dingen te doen.
Zo zijn er veel momenten wanneer ik last heb van duizeligheid, als ik me rustig hou gaat het redelijk maar dan ben ik beperkt in de dingen die ik wil doen. Ik probeer zoveel mogelijk de dagelijkse bezigheden als normaal te doen.
Het is wel zo dat bij slecht slapen en spanningen ik meer klachten heb.

ik blijf hoop houden, want het is niet wat ik wil.
ik hoop dat ik mijn ervaringen met andere kan delen.

gr.
Sylvia

----------


## viooltje212

Hoi Sylvia,

als ik zo naar jouw klachten kijk, is het net of ik mezelf omschreven zie. Ik hoop dat je snel naar Dr. Kingma kunt daar ben je op de goede plaats.
Ik heb hele goede ervaringen bij hem gehad. 
Sterkte en vooral succes 
Groetjes Viooltje

----------


## raj1

Hoi Sylvia,

Ik kan me bijna helemaal in vinden wat je geschreven hebt ,behalve de hoofdpijn.
Heb zelf al 6 jaar last van.
Vandaag heb ik iemand van de werk gesproken,hij zei dat zijn vrouw ook vier last heeft gehad.
Maar na 1 behandeling bij chiropractor in Wijchen vanaf is 
Dus morgen ga ik bellen voor een afspraak.
Wat bij mijn wel redelijke helpt is cinnarizine ,het zijn pillen voor reisziekte 
Je kunt ze bij apotheker kopen, 30 stuks voor nog geen 2 euro
Betahstine had ik uit ziekenhuis (Radboud in Nijmegen) gekregen ,maar het deed helemaal niks bij mijn.
Wie is Dr. Kingma ?
gr.

raj

----------

